# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Searching in multi-dimensional array fields

## hdany

Hi,

I'm trying to build a query on a multidimensional array field, for example:
The array is organized as {key, value}.

{{'username','daniel'},{'first_name',''},{'middle_  name',''},{'last_name',''},{'mailserver_guid','1'}  ,{'number_of_mailaliases','1'}......}.

*Is there any way of searching , let's say for all username = daniel, without depending on indexes ???* 
This is very useful to avoid issues like modifying array structure.

Thanks in advance for any ideas !

----------

